# Sig 2022/newbie...night sight question



## EmbraceTheHate (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey guys i just bought my 2022 today at cabelas. I have been searching all over google for some night sights to put on this thing but no luck. Even the sig website doesnt show any. This is my first ever REAL handgun so be easy on me im really clueless. Im coming from a hi point...i know they are junk! I cant believe how beautiful this sig is compared that boat anchor i used to lug around. If any of you could point me in the right direction or give me some advice about this handgun that would be great.

heres some pics of her


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I neither like nor use "night sights."
I have always found them to be counter-productive.

1. If you can't see your sights, but you have practiced your shooting skills, you do not need sights for short-range (seven-yard) shooting. Just lining up the dark bulk of the pistol is good enough. It's called "slide shooting" by some people. Out beyond seven yards, you shouldn't be shooting in the dark. Escape instead, or move closer.
2. If it's so dark that you can't see your sights, can you be really, really sure that the person you're lining up on isn't your father, brother, mother, wife, daughter or son? Maybe you need a momentary-switch flashlight and practice using it, not night sights.
3. I personally find the glow of night sights distracting. I tend to focus too directly upon the glowing sight(s), so I lose track of the target at which I'm supposed to be aiming. But that's just me.

Generally speaking, there is no gadget or "miracle device" that absolves you from the need to practice, practice, practice.
You don't need night sights. You need practice to maintain and improve your shooting skills.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Oct 31, 2011)

You def. have a point sir! Thank you! I would rather not put more money into a already nice gun. If i could learn to master it i think it would be even more deadly! If i were to put a flashlight on it i dont think i could CCW very easily.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Do not add a flashlight to your pistol.
That, too, is bad tactics.

Learn to use a flashlight with your "off" ("weak"?) hand, while still using it to also add support to your master hand as required.
Use a flashlight for target identification, but hold it away from your body while you do so. Thus, you don't give your own position away.
Only combine flashlight and pistol when you are immediately about to fire.

I suggest learning the Harries Flashlight Technique, but I am biased on the subject.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Oct 31, 2011)

O ok i gotcha, i keep a maglite next to my gun on my night stand. 

I plan on taking a tactical pistol course as soon as i can. I really wanna learn the fundamentals to defensive shooting.


----------



## sgermond (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree, I just got my new Sig SP2022 and though I don't have a lot to compare it to, its fit and finish are amazing - plus nice magazine capacity!!! A freind of mine had the same opinion of night sights and I've always thought that a flashlight is probably a better target than an aid to acquire a target ( unless you're look'n for varmints )


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Oct 31, 2011)

sgermond said:


> I agree, I just got my new Sig SP2022 and though I don't have a lot to compare it to, its fit and finish are amazing - plus nice magazine capacity!!! A freind of mine had the same opinion of night sights and I've always thought that a flashlight is probably a better target than an aid to acquire a target ( unless you're look'n for varmints )


I cant believe i even owned a hipoint before this sig. I sold the hi point to a guy a work already he loves it! Glad i have a pistol that i can trust with my life!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I thought Sigs come with night sights already installed, or perhaps that's an option on some select models. Anyway, I have trijicon's on all my self defense pistols and wouldn't have it otherwise. I'd go to trijicons website and see if they have them available for your model, if they do, you can ship the slide to them and they will professionally install them w/ a 12 year warranty on the green sights, or contact Sig. I would much rather be able to see my sights in low light to no light situations than being able to see nothing or even holding a flashlight with a firearm w/o night sights. If the bad guy has a firearm and you can't locate him with your flashlight all you'll probably be seeing from that point forward is his muzzle flash. I would definitely recommend night sights on any self defense firearm if I had the option. To each their own.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

denner said:


> I thought Sigs come with night sights already installed, or perhaps that's an option on some models. Anyway, I have trijicon's on all my self defense pistols and wouldn't have it otherwise. I'd go to trijicons website and see if they have them available for your model, or contact Sig.


when you send your sig back for the "freshen up" along with the new springs they also install the night sights!


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Oct 31, 2011)

denner said:


> I thought Sigs come with night sights already installed, or perhaps that's an option on some select models. Anyway, I have trijicon's on all my self defense pistols and wouldn't have it otherwise. I'd go to trijicons website and see if they have them available for your model, if they do, you can ship the slide to them and they will professionally install them w/ a 12 year warranty on the green sights, or contact Sig. I would much rather be able to see my sights in low light to no light situations than being able to see nothing or even holding a flashlight with a firearm w/o night sights. If the bad guy has a firearm and you can't locate him with your flashlight all you'll probably be seeing from that point forward is his muzzle flash. I would definitely recommend night sights on any self defense firearm if I had the option. To each their own.


Ya i thought all the 2022 came with night sights but mine are just white. Infact i searched today and found some on trijicon, i like the green myself.



TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> when you send your sig back for the "freshen up" along with the new springs they also install the night sights!


Think mine could pass as a freshen up and get the night sights LOL?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Another option is to go to a gunstore that carries trijicons and they should install them for you for the price of purchase. Trijicon has excellent customer service and a great product, I had a pair of new ampules just recently installed by trijicon for 45.00 on my beretta 92G. The original sights lasted for over 17 years before needing to be replaced.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Oct 31, 2011)

I got another question, is there anything i need to do before i fire this brand new pistol?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

disassemble and clean clean clean.... lubricate and reassemble


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

EmbraceTheHate said:


> I got another question, is there anything i need to do before i fire this brand new pistol?


Ooooh...I am soooo tempted... :anim_lol:

Just joking. :smt083

I don't think so, but then I hardly know much about you.
• Learn the either three or four (depending upon to whom you talk) rules of gun safety, and practice them without fail.
• Practice and work to improve your shooting skills. Practice, practice, and then practice some more.
• Ask questions. Lots of questions. From a beginner, _there are no stupid questions_.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Oct 31, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Ooooh...I am soooo tempted... :anim_lol:
> 
> Just joking. :smt083
> 
> ...


I have enough experience to understand gun safety. I can shoot decently but ive only fired maybe 250 rds thru a handgun. So i know i have lots to improve on. I actually just looked at some basic pistol classes to take in my area. They run about $80 which i think is reasonable. Then they offer defensive classes that are only $60.

As far as cleaning it, i looked in the manual and they were quite vague on where to oil the gun. I also see some white grease on some parts, do i need to re grease it? Is there a video on youtube?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Go on Sig Forum and see the recommended Flork lubrication...simply put Sigs like to run wet....if metal on metal grease it...if it rolls oil it....that forum has great advice as well as info...Sig customer service will give you a cost for installing NS and all you would need to return would be your slide not the whole pistol...I believe Sig uses mostly Meprolite.....Both my P2022's have NS ....they come from factory with or without and there is a price difference when you purchase as some people don't want them.....Don't be too hard on the High PT as they are what they are and go bang at a low price and allow some folks to have protection that may not be able to afford more....don't own one ..never owned one but I have shot them...JJ


----------



## sgermond (Nov 1, 2011)

Yep Take it down, clean and lube is great advice. It will help you to be more familiar with this great machine. Yes, it's a machine.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

chessail77 said:


> Go on Sig Forum and see the recommended Flork lubrication...simply put Sigs like to run wet....if metal on metal grease it...if it rolls oil it....that forum has great advice as well as info. . .


Here's the SIGforum main page.
Main Page

Click on "Sig Pistols" sub-forum, and Flork's lube deal is the second "sticky topic" down.

As said above, good info in his post. 
Also, the post mentions he's experimenting with moly grease. I don't know how that turned out for him. Maybe its "buried" in numerous replies.

I NEVER use any grease containing "Molybdenum Disulfide" if the "subject" is to be disassemblied and cleaned often.
If you've ever done THAT, you will understand perfectly. It's impervious to water. And it doesn't "like" normal solvents either. That's why it's "good". :mrgreen: 
Plenty of good "gun grease" brands without moly.
YMMV.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks alot guys I got a holster and bore snake for it last night. I bought a uncle mikes size 15 hip holster. Its a tight fit but its good for at the range. I will buy something alot nicer for when i CC the pistol. Ive heard great things about the bore snake so i picked up Hoppes 9 bore snake kit. Havent got a chance to break the pistol down yet, i have been working LONG hours. Hopefully tomorrow i can go thru it.

Thanks again!


----------



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

On my last trip to the range I asked the retired cop that worked there about mounting a laser or flashlight and about night sights.....he said exactly what you did. Mounting that s**t limits your defense options. If there are two threats you don't want to focus on just one. He recommended a small hand-held light and showed me a beauty that kicks out 200 lumens and is easily carried in my off-hand. He demonstrated how to cover one subject while flashing the other....and damn did this light disorient the other volunteer!!!!

But I digress, great post Steve!!!



Steve M1911A1 said:


> Do not add a flashlight to your pistol.
> That, too, is bad tactics.
> 
> Learn to use a flashlight with your "off" ("weak"?) hand, while still using it to also add support to your master hand as required.
> ...


----------

